# All ceramic bearings



## corndog74 (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone used all ceramic bearings in their shimanos? I know they are expensive but will not rust. I have thoughts on putting these in my reels so I won't have to buy replacements anymore.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea I've seriously thought about getting a couple to try out. Like ya said.......you would never have to oil or worry about corrosion. $140 a set. :mpd:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

BustinTops said:


> Yea I've seriously thought about getting a couple to try out. Like ya said.......you would never have to oil or worry about corrosion. $140 a set. :mpd:


is that installed and spooled up with braid lol lol.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> is that installed and spooled up with braid lol lol.


 http://www.bocabearings.com/productdetail.aspx?ItemID=14699&MODSYSID=&ProductSubGroupID=537

And thats just one bearing!


----------



## bigmike2121 (May 20, 2012)

Be an expensive upgrade by the time you replaced them all!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

boca bearing is the place to get them from. I used them exclusively in my R/C engines. If they can handle 20,000 rpm.... I'd say they are set for a reel. haha.

Has anyone tried rubber sealed bearings? I was thinking about replacing mine with some, and seeing how they held up. Big price difference between those and ceramics.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are talking about the Orange Seals, I'd pass personally. The ones I get are the 103C-YZZ#5LD (Lube Dry) The Orange seals are ABEC#7. The difference in performance is nominal at best. Not to mention if you want to clean those bearings you have to take the shields off. Not that big of a deal. But they perform better with them off. Either way I dont see the benefit in cost vs performance..My .02...Dip


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gotcha


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

The cost of full ceramic bearings is a lot more than just replacing a few sets of other of bearings. It might be a good idea for saltwater reels for someone that could afford to spend that much on bearings. Although you are correct that they would never rust, they would still need to be cleaned on a regular basis as they would get particles in them and if used in salt they would get salt crystals in them, that would lead to wear and a rough feel if they were not flushed out regularly.


----------



## 5x5 (Mar 24, 2012)

just start with the spool bearings. ABEC #5 set for under $20


----------



## rfinder4000 (Jun 30, 2007)

is it true that we don't use oil on ceramic bearings at all?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Reel*



BustinTops said:


> Yea I've seriously thought about getting a couple to try out. Like ya said.......you would never have to oil or worry about corrosion. $140 a set. :mpd:


Just your pocket book!What about the rest of the reel that sand ,salt /water screw up!...cva34


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

On the ABEC#5 ceramic hybrids you still need to lightly lube the bearing because the outer housing, cage, shields, and retainers are still 440 stainless. The full ceramic bearings would need no oil in that reguard. as far as the rest of the reel you'd still need to grease the gears, lube the worm gear ect. But like BT said, that's one heck of an investment on bearings. Either way, youd still need to clean the bearings periodically as salt deposits and calcium can still build up. It just wont corrode that bearing..


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

You only need one drop of oil on the ceramic, otherwise they will scream. One drop is to quiet them to nothing.


----------

